# 2005 Martin Sneak peek #2



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Sneak peek #2*

The Martin Tigress


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Good idea!

-CG


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

heres the info sheet


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Fire your proofreader...typo in the info sheet.

"The Tigress is the best ladies or bow available."

should be 

"The Tigress is the best ladies' or youth's bow available"

or better, 

"The Tigress is the best bow available for ladies or youth."


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Martin should make alot of people happy with this model. Thanks Martin


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, nice bow, though....


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"Fire your proofreader...typo in the info sheet...The Tigress is the best ladies or bow available."

Hmmm...I don't know, the "Tigress" in the pic certainly has the right attributes to vie for "best lady"...of course I would have to take her out for a thorough test-drive to be sure, as well as any other contender for the title...have to be fair..

   

-CG


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

oops! well... you know what I mean. LOL


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Which one is the Tigress? 

Looks like a good product!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

That should be a seller !! Amazing how lightweight it is. 

Griv, which mass weight is right, the 2# something or the 3# something?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

A perfect step up for Justin from his Tiger... However, it's going to take some doing to get him to shoot a Tigress Maybe I'll get "mini-Razor" stickers made up for it.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*AKDoug*

You will have to explain to Justin that in order to tame a Tigress you need to be a "real" man   
GRIV, when the catalog will be online ?


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Ultra Fast , ultra HOT. The bows not bad either


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is she wearing that armguard on her leg??


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Justin wants to know if it's available in Nitrous cams?


----------



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok, I understand that the "Martin Girl" is a marketing tool used to sell bows to men. This is a women's bow and should be marketed for women...so where's the hot "Martin Guy"?


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

Maybe because men are buying the bows for the women


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Steph- Would you buy women's underwear that's advertised with a male model ?? I didn't think so


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

steph said:


> *Ok, I understand that the "Martin Girl" is a marketing tool used to sell bows to men. This is a women's bow and should be marketed for women...so where's the hot "Martin Guy"?  *


LMAO..... good one Steph!!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Nice looking kind of like the MV2.


----------



## TallBowguy (Oct 29, 2003)

*Girls into Archery*

You mean Girls that are into archery arn't into other girls? They like men? hehe... Martin Marketing might of really screwed up here. 

On top of that, if it's marketed to the youth, the young boys now have a new poster to hang in their bedroom...

LOL


----------



## KentuckyArcher (Sep 19, 2004)

> Maybe because men are buying the bows for the women


you are correct. the man will be buying the bow for his wife. because we all know your wife wont pay for her own bow.


----------



## TallBowguy (Oct 29, 2003)

*Kentucky*

So you are saying women are incapable of purchasing their own bows, or are you saying women arn't smart enough to do it on their own, and need men to do it for them?

Are you saying women are broke, poor, and unable to afford the bows themselves?

If a man has to do it for them, chances are it's just wishful thinking for the man that his spouse will get into archery.

Tall


----------



## KentuckyArcher (Sep 19, 2004)

> So you are saying women are incapable of purchasing their own bows, or are you saying women arn't smart enough to do it on their own, and need men to do it for them?
> 
> Are you saying women are broke, poor, and unable to afford the bows themselves?
> 
> ...


no no no what im saying is women are very good at getting men to spend their money especially if it has something to do with a sport both of them love. 
im sorry if i offended any one i did not mean to.


----------

